# VooPoo Drag fire button getting stuck



## Keanan23

Hi guys,

Ive tried searching but either I am the only one with this issue or I'm just blind.

Bought a black drag yesterday and within a few hours the fire button got stuck, thought it was just me but it did this a few times afterwards. Found out that it mainly happens when I push down on the top part of the button and move my finger upwards. 

Called the store and was told that all mods with this chip (however he mentioned DNA) have this problem with the button. Cant wrap my head around how the chip can cause the button to get stuck but anyway, I will be taking it back tonight for him to test and hopefully it would be replaced as its brand new.

I'd like to know your thoughts on this, and if anyone have or had the same issue?

Thanks.


----------



## ddk1979

@Keanan23 
I've had a VDrag for about 5-6 months. I tend to press the fire button similarly to how you do and not a single problem.
I think you are just a bit unlucky that your mod has this issue. Definitely take it back and ask for a replacement if the issue cannot be resolved.

.


----------



## Keanan23

ddk1979 said:


> @Keanan23
> I've had a VDrag for about 5-6 months. I tend to press the fire button similarly to how you do and not a single problem.
> I think you are just a bit unlucky that your mod has this issue. Definitely take it back and ask for a replacement if the issue cannot be resolved.
> 
> .


Yeah I think I'm just unlucky. Actually just have to push on the top part of the button and it gets stuck, every single time. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## r0ckf1re

I have a drag for about 3 months now and have never experienced the issue you having. It uses 32-bit super Gene chip, nonetheless I also don't see how a chip can cause an issue that seems more mechanical. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Keanan23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ive tried searching but either I am the only one with this issue or I'm just blind.
> 
> Bought a black drag yesterday and within a few hours the fire button got stuck, thought it was just me but it did this a few times afterwards. Found out that it mainly happens when I push down on the top part of the button and move my finger upwards.
> 
> Called the store and was told that all mods with this chip (however he mentioned DNA) have this problem with the button. Cant wrap my head around how the chip can cause the button to get stuck but anyway, I will be taking it back tonight for him to test and hopefully it would be replaced as its brand new.
> 
> I'd like to know your thoughts on this, and if anyone have or had the same issue?
> 
> Thanks.


I had the exact same problem with my 1st one, but mine was like that from when I took it out the sealed box. The store I bought it from gave me a refund with no questions asked, seems like this might just be a bad batch then went out from factory. Bought a new one and all is fine with it


----------



## Keanan23

The device was swopped out for a new one. This ones button is working fine. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Keanan23 said:


> The device was swopped out for a new one. This ones button is working fine.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Glad you came right bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Keanan23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ive tried searching but either I am the only one with this issue or I'm just blind.
> 
> Bought a black drag yesterday and within a few hours the fire button got stuck, thought it was just me but it did this a few times afterwards. Found out that it mainly happens when I push down on the top part of the button and move my finger upwards.
> 
> Called the store and was told that all mods with this chip (however he mentioned DNA) have this problem with the button. Cant wrap my head around how the chip can cause the button to get stuck but anyway, I will be taking it back tonight for him to test and hopefully it would be replaced as its brand new.
> 
> I'd like to know your thoughts on this, and if anyone have or had the same issue?
> 
> Thanks.


I've owned the Drag for some time now without problems. I fail to see how the chip causes this problem. Send it back.


----------

